# Amplificador Steren BAF-1550 funcionando mal



## R-Mario (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola que tal, saludo a todos en el foro, bueno pues les comento que me llego este amplificador marca steren modelo BAF-1550, con la falla de que no sonaba nada, primeramente resulta que estubo a la interperie durante un buen tiempo y los potenciometros del ecualizador se oxidaron asi que los cambie y cuando probe sono, al montar todo sono durante 30 segundos y despues puff se quemaron dos transistores uno npn y otro pnp del amplificador de potencia, asi que los cambie y antes de colocar la bocina medi la tension de salida que supongo yo deberia ser 0V pero no es asi, puesto que me mide +VCC, total que todos los componentes estan bien ya hasta revise uno por uno y nada en ampli funciona con +-50V, entonces si le conecto la bocina pues hace un ruido feo y si no la quito pues se quema, a la entrada tiene un operacional RC4558P "por cierto si alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre RC4558C, RC4558D le agradeceria mucho" bueno volviendo al tema, medi el voltaje de salida del operacional y mide +Vcc, seguno yo deberia medir 0V, asi que desolde la terminal +V y -V y las uni y sigue midiendo +Vcc, pensado que estaba mal el OP lo cambie, y volvio a sonar una 30 segundo y puff otra vez +Vcc a la salida, ya no se que hacer, si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria muchisimo y si no tambien digo la intension cuenta, asi un detalle mas el Zener D303 esta graficado en el impreso al revez es decir el anodo estaba conectado a tierra y lo voltie como en el diagrama con el catodo a tierra pero sigue igual. 
Anexo el diagrama por cierto si alguien le intereza el circuito completo con el ecualizador se lo puedo mandar "digo por si quieren armarlo", asi una mas que funcion hace la parte del transistor Q304, a como lo veo creo que hace un balance entre +Vcc y -Vcc para obtener una salida de 0V a la salida cuando la entrada es 0V pero si muevo el potenciometro no pasa nada.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 23, 2010)

¿Has comprobado los drivers de los TR de potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Fijate las resistencias de .22 x 5 Watts


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 23, 2010)

Si ya los probe, todos y cada uno de los transistores, todos tienen betas similares respecto a su contraparte NPN o PNP, solo hay algo raro en los transistores 2n5401 y 2n5551 porque midiendo con probador de diodos entre base y emisor, y base y colector marca una caida de casi 1V cuando los normales marcan .7 sin embargo asi son creo porque los que compre marcan igual, tienen una aplicacion especial segun entendi en su hoja de datos y su beta anda en los 140, gracias por ayudar

A y los resistencias de 0.22 estan bien, segun mido marcan 0.21 y otra de 0.23 pero es aceptabla ¿o no? bueno gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola que tal de nuevo les comento que acabo de solucionar el problema del +Vcc a la salida, al parecer el culpable era C303 de 47uf a 16V, estaba en corto, creo que su funcion es realizar un divisor de voltaje cuando se aplica una señal alterna pero en condiciones de reposo "sin audio" se convierte en un circuito abierto por lo que no afecta a la retro +V del OP, en fin el problema aun no esta resuelto, porque al poner audio suena pero suena mal, como si no permitiera pasar las bajas frecuencias "ya cheque R335 y y C315 y estan bien" que podra ser? les agradesco la ayuda, "Nota el circuito funciona con +-50V pero en las pruebas que he hecho lo hago funcionar con +-25, porque es lo mas que da mi fuente y porque tiene proteccion contra cortos" eso podria afectar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

Si le das mucho volumen , o tu fuente no da la corriente necesaria , entonces recorta y suena horrible.

saludos !


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 23, 2010)

Si un capacitor, esta mal y ademas estuvo en la intemperie... probablemente existan mas capacitores dañados.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola gracias a todos por responder, respecto al volumen el ruido feo lo hace a cualquier volumen, ya lo conecte a su fuente original pero suena igual de feo, es como si no pudiera reproducir las frecuencias bajas pero no veo alguna clase de filtro mas que el de salida formado por R335 y y C315 pero estan bien, me causa curiosidad el circuito que forma Q304 y el preset w301

Respecto a la interperie por hacerlo rapido y economico cambie todos los capacitores electroliticos pero no los ceramicos, igual y los cambio todos digo se que no es muy tecnico esto pero igual y le hace falta no creen o que otra solucion le darian.

POr cierto yo digo que este circuito "chafa" se me hace que estan mal calculados varios parametros por ejemplo los zener calientan mucho junto con la resistencias zener de 2.2K 2W y todo para obtener 10mA que es lo que ha de necesitar el operacional, ademas me di cuenta que solo Q302 se calienta un poco cuando inyecto señal es como si su contraparte el Q301 no funcionara porque este no se calienta, podria ser por eso el ruido, ya no se que mas hacerle

Desde ya gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2010)

Puede ser que los condensadores cerámicos se hayan dañado estando a la intemperie. Intenta testearlos. Aplica a los de "lenteja" amarilla. No creo que use multicapa que vienen con un recubrimiento.

Saludos!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 24, 2010)

Si es lo que pienso pero mejor voy a cambiar todos de una vez al cabo no son muchos, y si no queda entonces si me doy un tiro jajaja, por cierto alguien conoce algun amplificador integrado que funcione con +-50V para colocarlo en vez de este, o uno que funcione con fuente sencilla de +50V, porque el transformador que utiliza este ampli entrega 37VCA en cada devanado, sale muchas gracias por su ayuda a todos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 25, 2010)

Pues el LM3886 creo que te aguanta los +-50V, y si no te puedes ir hacia la línea STK que tienen muy buena aceptación en nuestra comunidad.
Un saludo


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 25, 2010)

Pero como cual STK, porque no puedo encontrar ninguno que trabaje con esos voltajes, del lm3886 si tengo dos pero solo trabajan como maximo y com riesgos de que se quema a +-42V, y eso de usar un regulador pues ya es complicarlo mucho o mas bien gastar mucho, porque tendria que regular de 50v a 37v y con una corriente de 2.5A es mucho, por cierto les comento que cambie todos los capacitores y el muy desdichado sono bien como 1 minuto hasta que toque con el dedo la oreja metalica del Q305 y empeso a sonar otra vez feo, y ya no se corrigio, le mando un trozo de musica para que oigan como suena.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola que tal, muchas gracias a todos, ya di con la solucion, el sonido feo que se producia era por la falta del semiciclo positivo, debido a que la pista de emisor de Q303 estaba cortada, pero e aqui el pero, no lo note porque nuestreos "amigos de steren" al parecer fabrican sus circuitos a mano "maquila" bueno el punto es al notar que no habia semiciclo positivo "mismo que me costo saber por no poseer un osciloscopio" revise el transistor pero marcaba bien, entonces me di a la tarea de quitar toda la capa de pintura sobre el circuito impreso y guala, resulta que la pista estaba mal grabada, ya que del grosor de 1.5mm solo .3mm tenia pista y la demas al momento "imagino yo" de fabricar el circuito impreso no lo hicieron bien y esta pista quedo con ese grosor y pues termino quemandose y no se notaba sobre la pintura verde que el aplican, es increible me acaba de comentar el dueño que el dueño original solo lo uso un par deveces hasta que se descompuso y lo guardo, la verdad si estan muy mal hechos por no decir que chafas estos bafles, y bueno pues muchas gracias por su ayuda a todos me fue de mucha utilidad.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 27, 2010)

pues se te ayudo como se pudo... el antecedente de la informacion que aportaste al foro, es tu pago... asi que gracias tambien... y suerte!


----------



## caifan (Ago 8, 2013)

Ajna 

"Anexo el diagrama por cierto si alguien le intereza el circuito completo con el ecualizador se lo puedo mandar" 

puedes pasarme el diagrama completo porfavor ? tengo este mismo sistema, solo que dejo de escucharse, le cambie todos los operacionales 4558 por unos nuevos y ya se escucho, solo que le falta volumen, le subo al maximo pero creo que unas bocinas de computadora se oyen mas fuerte que la steren, me puedes ayudar con este problema ?

Gracias !!!


----------

